# L'ultraflood renée:love:



## ginette107 (12 Avril 2004)

renée


----------



## Nephou (12 Avril 2004)

Renée


----------



## Nephou (12 Avril 2004)

Renée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :confused on on s'est loggué pour moi
cest là quil faut aller pour la suite


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Avril 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Renée
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



toi aussi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Avril 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> renée



Néné


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Avril 2004)




----------



## GlobalCut (12 Avril 2004)

Est-ce que renée joue au foot ?


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Avril 2004)

Renée est-elle championne ?


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Avril 2004)

C'est une grande chanteuse ?


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Avril 2004)

Une soeur ?






Un poisson ?


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Un poisson ?



Une vache ?






Allez


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Avril 2004)

A-t-elle du poil aux pates ?


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Avril 2004)

Haut les mains, on t'a reconnu


----------



## Foguenne (12 Avril 2004)

C'est pas bientôt fini ce raffut, yen a qui voudrait dormir.


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas bientôt fini ce raffut, yen a qui voudrait dormir.



On fini la poire et on y va


----------



## Foguenne (12 Avril 2004)

Bonne fin de bouteille, bonne fin de nuit.


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Avril 2004)

Merci, bonne nuit aussi


----------



## sylko (13 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Merci, bonne nuit aussi



Comment va Renée?

Pas trop mal à la tête, après ce week-end de folie?


----------



## WebOliver (13 Avril 2004)

Et vive le flood...


----------



## sylko (13 Avril 2004)

Elle est complétement allumée cette Renée.


----------



## ginette107 (13 Avril 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Elle est complétement allumée cette Renée.



Sacrée Renée


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Avril 2004)

Tiens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ginette


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Avril 2004)

Vous avez tout faux,  Renée, c'est une chanson de Talk Talk


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2004)

c'est mon premier post sur l'ultraflood qui renée!!!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Avril 2004)

Gino108 a dit:
			
		

> c'est mon premier post sur l'ultraflood qui renée!!!!!



Bienvenue à toi


----------



## chagregel (13 Avril 2004)

On


----------



## chagregel (13 Avril 2004)

a


----------



## chagregel (13 Avril 2004)

le


----------



## chagregel (13 Avril 2004)

droit


----------



## chagregel (13 Avril 2004)

de


----------



## chagregel (13 Avril 2004)

flooder


----------



## chagregel (13 Avril 2004)

ici


----------



## chagregel (13 Avril 2004)

trop bien


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2004)

hein ? c de l'ultra flood-ultra fou


----------



## chagregel (13 Avril 2004)

exactement


----------



## ginette107 (13 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et vive le flood...



Avec le soutien des modos


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2004)

hi hi, ha ha : je suis content  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je flood sur le forum


hi hi hi


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Avec le soutien des modos


oui, avec nos amis les modos

















(1ère ligne dans l'ordre, comme au quinté)


hi hi hi


----------



## chagregel (13 Avril 2004)

non


----------



## chagregel (13 Avril 2004)

pour


----------



## chagregel (13 Avril 2004)

il


----------



## chagregel (13 Avril 2004)

faut


----------



## chagregel (13 Avril 2004)

faire


----------



## chagregel (13 Avril 2004)

comme


----------



## chagregel (13 Avril 2004)

ca


----------



## KARL40 (13 Avril 2004)

J'ai entendu parler de flood


----------



## chagregel (13 Avril 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Avec le soutien des modos



la je dis c'est louche, restons méfiants


----------



## ginette107 (13 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oui c'est moi


----------



## WebOliver (13 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> la je dis c'est louche, restons méfiants



Non, non c'est pas louche... c'est l'AES... Vas-y Ginette fais pêter...


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Avril 2004)

tu as entendu parlé de flood


----------



## chagregel (13 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> (...) Vas-y Ginette fais pêter...



De plus en plus louche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






vous lui avez donné des trucs bizarres à l'AES  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Continuons a rester méfiant..._


----------



## KARL40 (13 Avril 2004)

C'était une "space quiche" ?


----------



## chagregel (13 Avril 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> C'était une "space quiche" ?


Kewaaaaaa  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







De la drogue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je comprend mieux....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_Attention, le modérateur est sous l'emprise de produit indépendant de sa propre volonté, faites gaffe, il est capable de n'importe quoi ... _


----------



## chagregel (13 Avril 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue à toi











 merci vénérable


----------



## bredouille (13 Avril 2004)

Bienvenu à moi.


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, non c'est pas louche... c'est l'AES... Vas-y Ginette fais pêter...



mais non,  Ginette, c'est là


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Avril 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> C'était une "space quiche" ?



On m'aurait pas tout dit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Me souvient pas m'être écroulé pourtant


----------



## sylko (13 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> On m'aurait pas tout dit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mackie a dû piquer les «magic mushrooms» avant d'embarquer pour Paris!


----------



## Grug (13 Avril 2004)

et Renée ?


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Avril 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et Renée ?



Héhée


----------



## Grug (13 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Héhée



ah M... sale coup ça.


----------



## Balooners (13 Avril 2004)

Non, moi je l'ai trouvée..


----------



## Balooners (13 Avril 2004)

Dis moi, TU NOUS INVITES QUAND !!


----------



## ginette107 (13 Avril 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi, TU NOUS INVITES QUAND !!



quand vous voulez


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2004)

pensez a prendre des sacs de couchages, on s'occupera des bières


----------



## Balooners (13 Avril 2004)

Ok pas de problème, 

à 130frs le WE ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2004)

vivi... a partir de 130Fr la journée...  faudra voir pour les divers supplements 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  comme on dit chez nous: "un chou est un chou!"


----------



## Balooners (14 Avril 2004)

Attend, ya p'être des amis routier parmi nous !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est moins cher 130frs - 15% = 110,5 frs !!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2004)

les grenoblois seraient ils pires que les auvergnats


----------



## chagregel (14 Avril 2004)

On avait pas dit flood???


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2004)

floooooooooddddd !

merci les modos !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2004)

je floode

tu floodes

il floode...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2004)

ultra flood et méga love comme on dit chez nous


----------



## supermoquette (14 Avril 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ultra flood et méga love comme on dit chez nous



et voilà ça reflood  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vous avez pas honte de bouffer la bande passante alors que grib' essaie désespérément de recréer des comptes ?


----------



## WebOliver (14 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> De plus en plus louche
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les deux Marie (Ginette107 et Prerima) ont été très gentille avec moi à l'AES...


----------



## chagregel (14 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Les deux Marie (Ginette107 et Prerima) ont été très gentille avec moi à l'AES...










(air de plus en plus mefiant)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Ahhhhhhh (/air de plus en plus mefiant)

Gentilles gentilles ou gentilles?


----------



## chagregel (14 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et voilà ça reflood
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na on en profite


----------



## chagregel (14 Avril 2004)

et


----------



## chagregel (14 Avril 2004)

un


----------



## chagregel (14 Avril 2004)

petit


----------



## chagregel (14 Avril 2004)

coup


----------



## chagregel (14 Avril 2004)

de flood


----------



## chagregel (14 Avril 2004)

Pour le plaisir


----------



## chagregel (14 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Les deux Marie (Ginette107 et  *Prerima* ) ont été très gentille avec moi à l'AES...



Finn est au courant


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2004)

toc toc toc...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2004)

qui c'est ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2004)

Mister Flood !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2004)

bien sûr, entrez dans le forum Macgé


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Avril 2004)

Bon


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Avril 2004)

alors


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Avril 2004)

ça


----------



## chagregel (14 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bon


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Avril 2004)

floode


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Avril 2004)

ici!


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Avril 2004)

Mais


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Avril 2004)

qu'est-ce


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Avril 2004)

que


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Avril 2004)

c'est


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Avril 2004)

que ce


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Avril 2004)

bazar ?

Le Webo a donné son feu vert?


----------



## chagregel (14 Avril 2004)

ce bordel?


----------



## chagregel (14 Avril 2004)

Ce sujet?


----------



## chagregel (14 Avril 2004)

_Ne nous laissons pas faire, ce sujet va bientot fermer_


----------



## supermoquette (14 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> _Ne nous laissons pas faire, ce sujet va bientot fermer_



hein?


----------



## chagregel (14 Avril 2004)

Tu edit tes messages au fur et à mesure???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ca c'est de la technique


----------



## supermoquette (14 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Tu edit tes messages au fur et à mesure???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es-tu sûr d'avoir utilisé la recherche avant de poster?


----------



## WebOliver (14 Avril 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> toc toc toc...




... qui est là, c'est la p'tite Charlotte... j'aurais besoin d'un rouleau, pour faire mon gâteau... J'en ai pas, j'en ai pas, débrouille-toi comme ça.


----------



## supermoquette (14 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ... qui est là, c'est la p'tite Charlotte... j'aurais besoin d'un rouleau, pour faire mon gâteau... J'en ai pas, j'en ai pas, débrouille-toi comme ça.



ce topic n'est pas à sa place


----------



## WebOliver (14 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Finn est au courant



Oui bien sûr... Merci pour la quiche (non ça n'est pas une contrepéterie)...


----------



## chagregel (14 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> (...)Merci pour la quiche (non ça n'est pas une contrepéterie)...



C'est du suisse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comprend pas


----------



## chagregel (14 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ... qui est là, c'est la p'tite Charlotte... j'aurais besoin d'un rouleau, pour faire mon gâteau... J'en ai pas, j'en ai pas, débrouille-toi comme ça.



Restons dans le sujet, nous ne sommes pas dans la catégorie "recettes de cuisines et bon ménage"


----------



## supermoquette (14 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Restons dans le sujet, nous ne sommes pas dans la catégorie "recettes de cuisines et bon ménage"



un flood de 6 pages c'est la honte


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ... qui est là, c'est la p'tite Charlotte... j'aurais besoin d'un rouleau, pour faire mon gâteau... J'en ai pas, j'en ai pas, débrouille-toi comme ça.


Chez nous ça donne plutôt ça : Toc toc toc!
qui voilà ? qui qui frape à ma porte ?
C'est bien moi, la Charlotte qui vient t'enlever ta culotte !



c'est frais, non ?


----------



## chagregel (14 Avril 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> C'est bien moi, la Charlotte qui vient t'enlever ta culotte !
> (...)



Chez moi on porte pas de culotte


----------



## chagregel (14 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> un flood de 6 pages c'est la honte



Euh.. 5 pages chef


----------



## supermoquette (14 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Euh.. 5 pages chef



six, t'as pas bien réglé ton affichage toi


----------



## chagregel (14 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> six, t'as pas bien réglé ton affichage toi



Euh... ca se regle ce gendre de chose?


----------



## nato kino (14 Avril 2004)




----------



## supermoquette (14 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>



le sujet dévie là


----------



## Grug (14 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le sujet dévie là



AAAAaaaaaah, le flood...


----------



## supermoquette (14 Avril 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> AAAAaaaaaah, le flood...



mmhh voilà enfin qql'un qui relance le débat


----------



## Grug (14 Avril 2004)

Floooooooooooder


----------



## Grug (14 Avril 2004)

mais...
et Renée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## supermoquette (14 Avril 2004)

0ui renée?


----------



## Grug (14 Avril 2004)

Ben Renée quoa, La Renée


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Avril 2004)




----------



## chagregel (16 Avril 2004)

l'ultra flood.. rené...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... bof bof


----------



## WebOliver (16 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> l'ultra flood.. rené...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Flood sponsorised by SwissCorp@. _On floode... mais pas trooooop viiiiiiite._


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> l'ultra flood.. rené...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


putain J'AI TROP DE TAF........peu plus flooder !


----------



## chagregel (16 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Flood sponsorised by [Courriel]SwissCorp@.[/Courriel] _On floode... mais pas trooooop viiiiiiite._



Apres tu risques le claquage....

Et le claquage du doigt ca fait mal.. Hein.. Paul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ps: a force de scroller j'ai mal au doigt Paul, c'est grave????


----------



## chagregel (16 Avril 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> putain J'AI TROP DE TAF........peu plus flooder !



T'as quand meme le temps de venir sur le bar


----------



## supermoquette (16 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Flood sponsorised by [Courriel]SwissCorp@.[/Courriel] _On floode... mais pas trooooop viiiiiiite._



c'est vrai que c'est tellement lent qu'on appeler ça du swissflood


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> T'as quand meme le temps de venir sur le bar


Ben oui hein......quand même (c le minimum)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je peu plus flooder comme je voudrais


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que c'est tellement lent qu'on appeler ça du swissflood



Tu as raison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à ce rythme ce n'est plus du flood mais du drop by drop


----------



## supermoquette (16 Avril 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui hein......quand même (c le minimum)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



heu là comme tu floodes toi


----------



## supermoquette (16 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison
> 
> 
> 
> ...



toi aussi


----------



## chagregel (16 Avril 2004)

Bah 10 messages en 25 min.... c'est presque un rythme de croisiére pour ce thread


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Bah 10 messages en 25 min.... c'est presque un rythme de croisiére pour ce thread



Mouais


----------



## ginette107 (16 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Flood sponsorised by [Courriel]SwissCorp@.[/Courriel] _On floode... mais pas trooooop viiiiiiite._



sympa ce nouveau concept


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Bah 10 messages en 25 min.... c'est presque un rythme de croisiére pour ce thread


Pour que ce soit du flood il faudrait 10 messages en 25 secondes


----------



## supermoquette (16 Avril 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Pour que ce soit du flood il faudrait 10 messages en 25 secondes



dark, ça c'est un type sérieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 même en monoproc'


----------



## chagregel (16 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> (...) même en monoproc'



Merci de ne pas dévier le sujet, il y a les thread techniques pour ca


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Merci de ne pas dévier le sujet, il y a les thread techniques pour ca


Pour dévier des sujets ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2004)

je me tire


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2004)

en vacances !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2004)

alors salut


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2004)

à tous et


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2004)

bonne semaine


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2004)

parce que moi je


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2004)

vais faire du snowboard


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2004)

dans les Halpes !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Avril 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> dans les Halpes !!!




Je vois que tu as tout prévu même le H des Alpes


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Avril 2004)

m'enfin tout le monde sait que les Halpes, c'est en Savhoie...


----------



## supermoquette (16 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que tu as tout prévu même le H des Alpes



dis-donc toi tu flooderais pas?


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Avril 2004)

Qui moi?


----------



## supermoquette (16 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Qui moi?



non non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps: chagregel j'ai envoyé ton DHL


----------



## supermoquette (16 Avril 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> vais faire du snowboard



ouais c'est ça, ta cock est meilleur que la mienne, on me la fait plus celle-là


----------



## WebOliver (16 Avril 2004)

Un thread sur le flood sponsorisé par WebO... Qui l'eut cru... Comme quoi une AES, ça change un homme... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Après la prochaine, je fais des bisoux à Mélauré.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Un thread sur le flood sponsorisé par WebO... Qui l'eut cru... Comme quoi une AES, ça change un homme...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'étais sûr que qql chose de pervers se cachait d'arrière l'"AES"


----------



## supermoquette (16 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi



purée un modo qui flood, quel scandale


----------



## WebOliver (16 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'étais sûr que qql chose de pervers se cachait d'arrière l'"AES"



Ah, si tu savais...


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah, si tu savais...



au fait, mes chaussettes et mon caleçon sont prêts ?


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2004)

flood


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2004)




----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2004)




----------



## WebOliver (16 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> au fait, mes chaussettes et mon caleçon sont prêts ?



Hmm... pourtant j'ai pas dormi chez Finn et Prerima.


----------



## Nephou (16 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> au fait, mes chaussettes et mon caleçon sont prêts ?


yes euh tu me donnes tes coordonnées par mp ?


----------



## Nephou (16 Avril 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> yes euh tu me donnes tes coordonnées par mp ?


euh cest comme ça quon flood ? Parce que moi, à part quelques interventions dans le TGV et le défunt train


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> yes euh tu me donnes tes coordonnées par mp ?



LOL ouaip, ça sera plus simple que de les transferer par le toyau


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> euh cest comme ça quon flood ? Parce que moi, à part quelques interventions dans le TGV et le défunt train



oui ca c'est du flood, mais il existe aussi l'ultraflood dont nous débattrons lors de la prochaine AES


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Avril 2004)




----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> vais faire du snowboard



vais reprendre un 51


----------



## chagregel (17 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> (...)ps: chagregel j'ai envoyé ton DHL



Cool, je vais pouvoir mettre du H a HAlpes


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Cool, je vais pouvoir mettre du H a HAlpes



Halpes Shuisse ?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Halpes Shuisse ?











 houlalalalala trop forte


----------



## supermoquette (17 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> flood



hien?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Avril 2004)

le flood est-il un concept biblique?


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le flood est-il un concept biblique?



hein ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le flood est-il un concept biblique?



Et Global a construit l'arche


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et Global a construit l'arche



J'ai eu des voix


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Avril 2004)

Les voix de la Guinness sont pleines de bulles descendantes


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Les voix de la Guinness sont pleines de bulles descendantes



Aglou aglou aglou


----------



## supermoquette (17 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu des voix



toi aussi t'as entendu: bon ben une chope alors?


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2004)

Apéro time


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2004)

FredM, c'est toi ?


----------



## supermoquette (19 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> FredM, c'est toi ?



quoi tu supportes pas l'apéro?


----------



## supermoquette (19 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Aglou aglou aglou



Warning: mysql_num_rows(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL result resource in /www/sites/forummacg/ubbthreads/mysql.inc.php on line 160
SQL ERROR: Mon, Apr 19 2004 09:02:02 +0200 Database error only visible to forum administrators

voudraient-t'ils garder le flood à renée pour eux seuls?


----------



## GlobalCut666 (19 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Warning: mysql_num_rows(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL result resource in /www/sites/forummacg/ubbthreads/mysql.inc.php on line 160
> SQL ERROR: Mon, Apr 19 2004 09:02:02 +0200 Database error only visible to forum administrators
> 
> voudraient-t'ils garder le flood à renée pour eux seuls?



Arghhh mon pseudo "officiel" ne marche plus


----------



## chagregel (19 Avril 2004)

T'as vraiment été modéré ou c'est un Beug?


----------



## Nephou (19 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> T'as vraiment été modéré ou c'est un Beug?


Cest un bug : cela me le faisait aussi mais un petit « commandR » et il ny paraissait plus. De toutes façons le forume est à nouveau fonctionnel.


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> T'as vraiment été modéré ou c'est un Beug?



C'est une vieille histoire, et j'ai pas changé ma signature


----------



## Nephou (19 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est une vieille histoire, et j'ai pas changé ma signature


Ça me fait penser que jai désactivé laffichage des signatures. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_ ciel une immonde faute daccord _


----------



## supermoquette (19 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est une vieille histoire, et j'ai pas changé ma signature



non non tu es un bug


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non non tu es un bug








 talk to me ?


----------



## supermoquette (19 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> talk to me ?



presque


----------



## Grug (21 Avril 2004)

ça flood plus ici ?


----------



## Grug (21 Avril 2004)

hein ?


----------



## Grug (21 Avril 2004)

et Renée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors ?


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Avril 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ça flood plus ici ?



Plus tard


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Avril 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> hein ?



2


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Avril 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et Renée
> 
> 
> 
> ...



qui ?


----------



## ginette107 (21 Avril 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et Renée
> 
> 
> 
> ...


René(e) dort:


----------



## ginette107 (21 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 2



3


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Avril 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> René(e) dort:



Y'bouges pô 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



t'es sur qu'il est encore vivant


----------



## WebOliver (21 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Y'bouges pô
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il a la Mackie-Attitude.


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il a la Mackie-Attitude.


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Avril 2004)

Webo, c'est quoi cette histoire


----------



## chagregel (21 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Webo, c'est quoi cette histoire



Z'vous l'ai dit moi...; faut rester méfiant


----------



## Grug (21 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Z'vous l'ai dit moi...; faut rester méfiant














keskiçépassé à l'AES ???


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Avril 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> keskiçépassé à l'AES ???



J'comprend pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Il ne jurait que par le Mac et il à bu quelques pastis


----------



## ginette107 (21 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il a la Mackie-Attitude.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Avril 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

>



hola, floodez pas trop vite


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Avril 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> hola, floodez pas trop vite



C'est du flood suisse


----------



## supermoquette (22 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est du flood suisse



chut on va se faire repérer


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Avril 2004)

Chut


----------



## WebOliver (22 Avril 2004)

_SwissFlood sponsorised by SwissCorp®_


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _SwissFlood sponsorised by SwissCorp®_



T'as trouvé une banque pour se faire sponsoriser ?


----------



## WebOliver (22 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> T'as trouvé une banque pour se faire sponsoriser ?



Oui...


----------



## chagregel (22 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui...



J'ai beau cliquer sur ==&gt;HELP&lt;== ca marche pas...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Avril 2004)

fl[censuré]d


----------



## Grug (23 Avril 2004)

en passant...


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Avril 2004)

Chuuuuuutttttttttt!


----------



## WebOliver (23 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Chuuuuuutttttttttt!



Ouais... y a qui bossent...


----------



## Grug (23 Avril 2004)

oh, pardon.


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... y a qui bossent...



A y'est moi j'ai fini


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Avril 2004)

et une semaine de vacances maintenant


----------



## supermoquette (24 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> A y'est moi j'ai fini



moi je commence


----------



## ginette107 (24 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et une semaine de vacances maintenant



bonne vacances


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> bonne vacances



Merci


----------



## ginette107 (24 Avril 2004)

Sacrée histoire avec cette renée:





_PS: c'est d'actualité un peu de pub pour les préservatifs _


----------



## supermoquette (24 Avril 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Sacrée histoire avec cette renée:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



intéressant ce concept de flood aux panneaux


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que tu as tout prévu même le H des Alpes


Alors, je reviens des Alpes (sans H) et m'aperçois de ma connerie (no coment') : alors sorry pour cette énorme faute, probablement le manque d'R   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais je vois que Tibo (et bien d'autres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) savent me reprendre quand il le faut (tous les jours ou presque).

Merci les mecs


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2004)

Le H c'est ce que préfèrent les Tigroux


----------



## Grug (28 Avril 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Sacrée histoire avec cette renée:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mai 2004)

C'est calme par ici...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mai 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est calme par ici...



chut


----------



## chagregel (2 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> chut














J'ai entendu du bruit...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mai 2004)

ouais bon ok mon mot de passe est tombé par terre


----------



## chagregel (2 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ouais bon ok mon mot de passe est tombé par terre


T'es sur que c'est pas ta saucisse??? 




*Attention, vous dépassez les 3 messages par jour, si vous continuez a flooder comme ca, le thread va s'ecraser....*


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est calme par ici...








c'est suspect


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> T'es sur que c'est pas ta saucisse???











 Où est-ce que tu vois une saucisse


----------



## chagregel (3 Mai 2004)

Pitetre que c'est une coutume suisse ue de service sur une planche à découper du popo de chien


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

>



oui mais quoi?


----------



## maousse (3 Mai 2004)

c'est quoi ce sujet ?


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mai 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi ce sujet ?



Vois-tu, c'est un nouveau concept: le flood le plus lent. Pas plus de 5 messsages par jour, et encore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* les posts de modos ne peuvent être comptabilisés


----------



## chagregel (3 Mai 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi ce sujet ?



Flood sponsorised by SwissCorp@. On floode... mais pas trooooop viiiiiiite.


----------



## chagregel (3 Mai 2004)

*Attention, vous dépassez les 5 messages par jour, si vous continuez a flooder comme ca, le thread va s'ecraser....*


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi ce sujet ?



une autre question ?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> *Attention, vous dépassez les 5 messages par jour, si vous continuez a flooder comme ca, le thread va s'ecraser....*



Mais t'inquiète on à un bon sponsor


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (3 Mai 2004)

Alleeeezz.... je viens vous aiiiderrr...


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mai 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Alleeeezz.... je viens vous aiiiderrr...



Mais pas trop vite...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mai 2004)

un


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mai 2004)

peu


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mai 2004)

de


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mai 2004)

carburant


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mai 2004)

pour


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mai 2004)

faire


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mai 2004)

voler


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mai 2004)

ce


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mai 2004)

thread


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> faire



UltraFloot sponsorized by SwissCorp®... Ça va un peu vite là.


----------



## Grug (3 Mai 2004)

c


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mai 2004)

Je vais plus lentement alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai fait style concorde mais je peux faire style vieux coucou poussif


----------



## Grug (3 Mai 2004)

o


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mai 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> o



oh


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mai 2004)

que


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mai 2004)

c'est


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mai 2004)

lent


----------



## Grug (3 Mai 2004)

oo


----------



## Grug (3 Mai 2004)

l


----------



## Grug (3 Mai 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2004)

Ah


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2004)

c'est


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2004)

ici


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2004)

que


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2004)

je


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2004)

vais


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2004)

passer


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2004)

Major ?


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (3 Mai 2004)

Oulà... Ça va un peu vite là les gars... molo sur la manette des gaz !


----------



## chagregel (3 Mai 2004)

le


----------



## chagregel (3 Mai 2004)

principal


----------



## chagregel (3 Mai 2004)

c'


----------



## chagregel (3 Mai 2004)

est


----------



## chagregel (3 Mai 2004)

d'


----------



## chagregel (3 Mai 2004)

y


----------



## chagregel (3 Mai 2004)

croire


----------



## ginette107 (3 Mai 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Oulà... Ça va un peu vite là les gars... molo sur la manette des gaz !








 attention 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est du flood suisse


----------



## chagregel (3 Mai 2004)




----------



## chagregel (3 Mai 2004)

Bon ca fait mal a la tete


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (3 Mai 2004)

Wai, mais c joliment bien fait... Que Bouddha vous aide à flooder mes amis...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2004)

je suis scandalisé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le flood à la suisse dérape, tout fout le camp


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2004)

bon ce soir je bosse jusqu'à minuit rien que pour vous surveiller


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Oulà... Ça va un peu vite là les gars... molo sur la manette des gaz !


ooohhhhhh!!!!! les beaux icooonnneeessss!!!!!!!! t'as vus au fait que le coffret de single est encore retardééééééééé......!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

Je voulais parler.....


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

Bien sur....


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

De la Reine.....


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

Des Glaces.....


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

Et du Feu......


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

Bjöoooooorrrrrrrrkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

La cousine à René en fait !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

Ou de René....?????????


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

On dit "ouiche Lorraine" ?????


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

Ou quiche Lorraine ???????


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)




----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)




----------



## chagregel (4 Mai 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Ou quiche Lorraine ???????



Miches Lorraine


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

En fait ici, in this place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est un peu comme une rave sous surveillance.... on flood juste ici, et pas ailleurs dans des endroits sérieux, on reste sous surveillance...Mais on fait pas de mal monsieur l'agent..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Résultat tout le monde se défoule..... : D chouette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il faut pas grand chose juste un endroit comme ça pour être content.... ahhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

Ah bon ?????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu es de Nancy ??????


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

Ou de Metz ?????


----------



## chagregel (4 Mai 2004)

Euh.. De Saint Malo


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

Ou de mulhouse ?


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

Ou de Colmar ????


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

Ah non ça c'est l'alsace !!!!!


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Euh.. De Saint Malo


Vrai ??? dans mes bras....j'adore Saint Malo, j'y vais souvent.... notament pour la route du rock.... j'ai un pote qui à un bar là-bas...


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

Pas dans le fort des st pères hein !!!! dans Saint Malo intra muros....


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

Que c'est beau St Malo.....ça plait bcp à René en fait.....


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

héhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhé......


----------



## chagregel (4 Mai 2004)

C'est ici que tu deviens Major toi aussi c'est ca?


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

euh ptete ben...!!!!!! c'est une grosse étape....!!!!! pas de contrepétrie !!!!!


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

tu peux m'aider ??? à devenir quelqu'un d'important ???


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

hein dis ??????


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

alors Chag ?


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

Chag ????


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

CCCCCCcchhhhhaaaaaaaaaaggggggggggggg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

Ou René alors ?????????


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

Je me suis fait doublé par un bad boy hier qui est passé gradé avant moi...


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

Alors...today is mine !!!!!!


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

Chag ?????


----------



## chagregel (4 Mai 2004)

Vas y plus que 7, je t'aide, Bonjour, moi c'est Grégoire, je suis Alco..
Arf non pas le bon thread...


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

Chag????


----------



## chagregel (4 Mai 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Chag????



Ca me fait penser au Digicode cette histoire


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

Salut je suis Iceandfire, je suis d'origine bretonne et canadienne, d'ailleurs je connais Rn'é !!!!


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

héhéhéhéhéhé....merci copain !!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, moi c'est Grégoire, je suis Alco..



Non non je m'appelle pas greg


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

Chag président !!!!!!!


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non non je m'appelle pas greg


Le millionnaire ????


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> héhéhéhéhéhé....merci copain !!!!!



flooder c'est bien, mais flooder lentement c'est mieux, c'est SwissCorp


----------



## chagregel (4 Mai 2004)

Plus que 3, alors, tu préfères le chouchen ou la Bud?


----------



## chagregel (4 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> flooder c'est bien, mais flooder lentement c'est mieux, c'est SwissCorp



Je suis bien d'accord avec toi, fatiguant ce sujet aujourd'hui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je vais me recoucher


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

Scuse j'ai pas la swiss attitude !!! mais bon, mission accomplie !!!! merci à tous et à toutes pour votre aide et mon entrainement de flooder, merci,merci,merci, takk en Islandais.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



























ps ça me fait drole c'est mon dernier post en habitué à 499...Et là je vais passer à 500 et donc Major de promo MAc G....!!!!


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

Le chouchen of course !!!!
en binouze que dl'a bonne...guiness is good for me....chimay to......


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Je suis bien d'accord avec toi, fatiguant ce sujet aujourd'hui
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bonne conti"nuité" alors ??? encore merci amigo...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Je suis bien d'accord avec toi, fatiguant ce sujet aujourd'hui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu bosses dans un cabaret?


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu bosses dans un cabaret?








 x 1000  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Swiss strikes again.....!!!!


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (4 Mai 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Bjöoooooorrrrrrrrkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Aaaaahhh, un connaisseur, c bien ça...


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (4 Mai 2004)

Björk...


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (4 Mai 2004)

is...


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (4 Mai 2004)

the...


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (4 Mai 2004)

best !!!!!


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

Kler !!!!! c'est pas moi qui vais te contredire !!!!!
album en octobre....miam......


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Kler !!!!! c'est pas moi qui vais te contredire !!!!!
> album en octobre....miam......



ouais ben j'ai mon anni en octobre alors tu sais quoi faire


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

ok !!! un piti promo advance cd ? hummm...?????


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

Au fait ton icone est très beau, un cousin américain promotion 76-77 ???


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Au fait ton icone est très beau, un cousin américain promotion 76-77 ???



non non c'est moi à mon premier rendez-vous avec une fille y a deux semaines


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

Mes compliments !!!!


----------



## chagregel (4 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non non c'est moi à mon premier rendez-vous avec une fille y a deux semaines



Il parait


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

x 10000000000 héhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhhé


----------



## chagregel (4 Mai 2004)

Il a l'air tellement innocent


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

Oui mais pas tant que ça .....


----------



## sylko (4 Mai 2004)

Euh... c'est ici qu'on floode?


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Euh... c'est ici qu'on floode?



non non


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mai 2004)

Ah??? je croyais!!!!!


----------



## chagregel (4 Mai 2004)

En théorie on flood mais leeeeennnnnttttemmmmmennnntttt


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (4 Mai 2004)

Faut pas s'presseeeeerrr... Sinon on peut plus suiiiiiivre...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> En théorie on flood mais leeeeennnnnttttemmmmmennnntttt



oui et on écoute les modos


----------



## chagregel (4 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oui et on écoute les modos



Chutt, je suis la inconito, si on sait que je flood, ca va tataner....


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Chutt, je suis la inconito, si on sait que je flood, ca va tataner....



t'en fou c'est sponsorisé par webo


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'en fou c'est sponsorisé par webo


----------



## chagregel (4 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'en fou c'est sponsorisé par webo



Hé, hé, je suis inefficace dans ce forum de toutes façons...


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (4 Mai 2004)

Bah pis on peut pas bloquer le seul et unique flood suisse au monde quand même


----------



## Nephou (4 Mai 2004)

bon ben un coup de flood avant de partir du boulot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bonne soirée à tous


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> bon ben un coup de flood avant de partir du boulot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Juste un doigt alors


----------



## Nephou (4 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Juste un doigt alors






_ et qui sait jusquoù un doigt peut mener _


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _ et qui sait jusquoù un doigt peut mener _



et oui, un doigt en appel un autre


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2004)

et un autre


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2004)

et un autre


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2004)

et un autre


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2004)

et un autre


----------



## Nephou (4 Mai 2004)

tes sûr que cest pas le même qui passe et repasse ?


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mai 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> tes sûr que cest pas le même qui passe et repasse ?



Là c'était que la première main 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon on peux discuter d'autre chose


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (5 Mai 2004)

Je veux voir la deuxième moi...


----------



## chagregel (5 Mai 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Je veux voir la deuxième moi...



Va falloir etre sage mais alors tres sage....


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (5 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir etre sage mais alors tres sage....



J'ai la sagesse de Bouddha avec moi...


----------



## chagregel (5 Mai 2004)

Alors si Bouddha commence a s'emmêler dans ce thread.

Nous avons donc un droit au flood sponsorisé par 
-WebO
-Bouddha

La je pose une question sérieuse, ou va le monde?


----------



## chagregel (5 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Là c'était que la première main
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Discutons du droit a flooder alors


----------



## chagregel (5 Mai 2004)

Le probleme c'est que WebO est partit en vacances 15 jours, va falloir surveiller ca


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Discutons du droit a flooder alors



ça à déjà été fait
sans moi alors


----------



## IceandFire (5 Mai 2004)

Flood ? phloude ? filoud ??? phlude ? floude ? floode ?.....


----------



## chagregel (5 Mai 2004)

T'es déja Major 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et moi, à 1500 je gagne quoi


----------



## chagregel (5 Mai 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Flood ?


Flooder


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et un autre



je pensais pas pouvoir boire tous ces doigts moi


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mai 2004)

en parlant de doigts......


----------



## chagregel (5 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> en parlant de doigts......



La charte non de Dieu la charte !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Tiens un doigt


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> non de Dieu



Arrête tout de suite de faire ton Schoppenhauer, sinon j'introduit Wittgenstein


----------



## chagregel (5 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Arrête tout de suite de faire ton Scoppenhauer, sinon j'introduit Wittgenstein



J'ai rien compris


----------



## chagregel (5 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> (...) Scoppenhauer(...) Wittgenstein



Je connais Supercopter, ca a un lien???


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Je connais Supercopter, ca a un lien???



Oui l'un, dans son oeuvre, et l'autre, dans sa série, ne vont jamais aux toilettes


----------



## chagregel (6 Mai 2004)

Moi non plus, j'ai passé l'age d'aller aux toilettes


----------



## IceandFire (6 Mai 2004)

lalalalalalalallala


----------



## IceandFire (6 Mai 2004)

héhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhhéhé


----------



## IceandFire (6 Mai 2004)

nananananananananananananananananananananananananan


----------



## IceandFire (6 Mai 2004)

oooouuuuuééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééé


----------



## IceandFire (6 Mai 2004)

allez Monacoooooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## IceandFire (6 Mai 2004)

allez Marseilleeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IceandFire (6 Mai 2004)

yyyyeeeeesssss!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IceandFire (6 Mai 2004)

qui ne saute pas ....n'est pas ...... mettre le nom de son club préf !!!!


----------



## IceandFire (6 Mai 2004)

Ahhhhhh!!!!! un ptit coup de défouloire.....j'aime bien cet endroit....


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Mai 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Ahhhhhh!!!!! un ptit coup de défouloire.....j'aime bien cet endroit....



un p'tite pilule et au lit


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (6 Mai 2004)

Allez, fini le foot ce soir... place au plus grand champion de tous les temps...


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (6 Mai 2004)

J'ai...


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (6 Mai 2004)

nommé...


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (6 Mai 2004)

*Michael Schumacher !!!!!*


----------



## IceandFire (6 Mai 2004)

Oh non !!! ca vaut pas Gérad chombier.....!!!!! Alias René of course....


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mai 2004)

moi? non, rien


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Mai 2004)




----------



## IceandFire (7 Mai 2004)

on à gagnééééééé !!!!


----------



## IceandFire (7 Mai 2004)




----------



## GlobalCut (7 Mai 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> on à gagnééééééé !!!!



les doigts dans l'nez


----------



## sylko (7 Mai 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> *Michael Schumacher !!!!!*



Il a dû se faire très mal, en retombant sur la bouteille de champ...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mai 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Il a dû se faire très mal, en retombant sur la bouteille de champ...



*Elle*, c'est Amélie Mauresmo


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (7 Mai 2004)

Bah il est solide mon Schumi...


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Mai 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Bah il est solide mon Schumi...



Même à 300 contre un mur ?


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Mai 2004)

Aie... le mauvais souvenir de Senna...


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Mai 2004)

ouai, quand les courses de F1 étaient intéressante


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ouai, quand les courses de F1 étaient intéressante



Global wins. Round two


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Mai 2004)

Mais non mais non, c toujours intéressant pour les tiffosis quand il gagne...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mai 2004)

yoko wins. round three


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mai 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Mais non mais non, c toujours intéressant pour les tiffosis quand il gagne...



encore un sale dimanche


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (10 Mai 2004)

Excellent tu veux dire... J'ai encore l'hymne italien qui retentit dans la tête, la fière tête de mon kaiser qui s'illumine, faisant son saut de cabri habituel, et la fumée s'échappant de la voiture de ce couillon de montoya dans mes souvenirs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vivement le prochain, qu'on voit encore gagner le meilleur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










P.S. pour les autres : ne vous inquiétez pas, ça finira bien un jour... quand il raccrochera le casque...


----------



## MaamuT (10 Mai 2004)

Ou quand Renault en aura finis de ces réglages, ce qui pourrait bien arriver avant la fin de la saison.

Quant à Montoya, je lui en veux pas, que des boîtes comme McLaren ou BMW qui ont un budget au moins équivalent à celui de Ferrari se lourdent aussi lamentablement me désole, c'est eux qui ternissent l'image de la F1, il foutent vraiment du pognon à la poubelle, c'est édifiant


----------



## chagregel (10 Mai 2004)

MaamuT a dit:
			
		

> Ou quand Renault en aura finis de ces réglages, ce qui pourrait bien arriver avant la fin de la saison.
> 
> (..)



Ils ont sortie une Twingo 32V ou une Senic 16s???


----------



## MaamuT (10 Mai 2004)

Finalement c'est mieux le foot


----------



## IceandFire (10 Mai 2004)

trop payééééééééé surtout le cordonnier .....


----------



## MaamuT (10 Mai 2004)

Tout à fait Zidane c'est un pauvre à coté


----------



## chagregel (10 Mai 2004)

MaamuT a dit:
			
		

> Finalement c'est mieux le foot



Ouaip, y'a autant d'intérêt a courir derrière un ballon que de faire rugir V12  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







A yé, je me suis fait des Ennemis


----------



## MaamuT (10 Mai 2004)

Ou poster sur Macgé


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip, y'a autant d'intérêt a courir derrière un ballon



quoi? t'aime pas faire la tournée des grands ducs?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mai 2004)

MaamuT a dit:
			
		

> Finalement c'est mieux le foot



Rien ne sera épargné dans ce thread


----------



## MaamuT (10 Mai 2004)

Tu rigole, en cherchant bien on doit bien trouver pire


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (10 Mai 2004)

Hélas... Je préfère quand même voir un gars qui prend des risques à 300 km/h et qui fait avancer la technologie des bagnoles être payé des millions plutôt qu'un pauvre mec qui risque tout juste de se fouler la cheville ou de mourir d'une overdose d'amphets courir après un ballon pour améliorer tout juste mes pompes...


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Rien ne sera épargné dans ce thread



mais il y a des bons côtés dans le sport: le pot belge


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mai 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Hélas... Je préfère quand même voir un gars qui prend des risques à 300 km/h et qui fait avancer la technologie des bagnoles être payé des millions plutôt qu'un pauvre mec qui risque tout juste de se fouler la cheville ou de mourir d'une overdose d'amphets courir après un ballon pour améliorer tout juste mes pompes...



ni l'un ni l'autre


----------



## MaamuT (10 Mai 2004)

N'exagérons rien, ils font avec leurs pieds ce que j'aurais du mal à imaginer pouvoir faire avec mes mains, ils on un certain talent qu'il faut leur reconnaître, cela ne m'empêche pas bien sur de ne pas trop aimer se sport mais quand même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Disons que c'est plus leurs spectateurs qui me désolent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 un peut comme se spectateur qui est venus courir sur la ligne de départ ce week-end, y'a vraiment des cons partout !

1 partout


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (10 Mai 2004)

Là je suis vraiment d'accord...


----------



## chagregel (10 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> quoi? t'aime pas faire la tournée des grands ducs?



La tournée de qui ???


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> La tournée de qui ???



ah boireeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (10 Mai 2004)

iglou iglou iglou...


----------



## chagregel (10 Mai 2004)

j'vous met un p'tit coup de Champagne pour fêter ca?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> j'vous met un p'tit coup de Champagne pour fêter ca?



Va pour le champ


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> j'vous met un p'tit coup de Champagne pour fêter ca?


Le sportif dans toute sa splendeur!


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mai 2004)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Le sportif dans toute sa splendeur!



du sport comme je l'aime


----------



## chagregel (11 Mai 2004)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Le sportif dans toute sa splendeur!



Non le sportif de la famille c'est truffe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 :


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (11 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Non le sportif de la famille c'est truffe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En effet, il a du muscle !


----------



## Grug (11 Mai 2004)

c'est là le ....


----------



## Grug (11 Mai 2004)

flooooooooooood


----------



## Grug (11 Mai 2004)

euh, je passais


----------



## nato kino (11 Mai 2004)




----------



## supermoquette (11 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>



Problèmes de machoire? Tonygencyl!


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Problèmes de machoire? Tonygencyl!



Et maintenant ta bite c'est du béton ?


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (11 Mai 2004)




----------



## IceandFire (13 Mai 2004)

Bjork !!!!!!


----------



## IceandFire (13 Mai 2004)

Bjork !!!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Bjork !!!!!




Beurk !!!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Beurk !!!!!



Pigeon


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pigeon


 Poule


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (14 Mai 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Bjork !!!!!!




Yesssssss.......


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (14 Mai 2004)

Je continue la collection...


----------



## IceandFire (14 Mai 2004)

Keep the light girl


----------



## IceandFire (14 Mai 2004)

naew album in october....


----------



## IceandFire (14 Mai 2004)

yes!!!!


----------



## IceandFire (14 Mai 2004)

Si,si je t'assures miss


----------



## IceandFire (14 Mai 2004)

The queen of Ice &amp; Fire.....


----------



## IceandFire (14 Mai 2004)

A little bird on my soul... (tiens un bon titre de chanson ça !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )...
tiens j'écoute sleeping with gost now....with my coffee &amp; some little clouds of milk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...(deuxième titre !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mai 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Yesssssss.......


Bjork? Vous voulez dire la chanteuse qui ne chante pas la même chanson que la musique jouée par ses musiciens?


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (14 Mai 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Bjork? Vous voulez dire la chanteuse qui ne chante pas la même chanson que la musique jouée par ses musiciens?



Je ne répondrai même pas à cette provocation ridicule... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Björk  est une perle venue du froid...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Je croyais que c'était une marque de produits biologiques...


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (14 Mai 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> naew album in october....



J'attends ça avec impatience... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si t'as d'autres infos, n'hésites pas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Björk !!! Björk !!! Björk !!! Björk !!! Björk !!! Björk !!!


----------



## IceandFire (15 Mai 2004)




----------



## IceandFire (15 Mai 2004)




----------



## IceandFire (15 Mai 2004)




----------



## IceandFire (15 Mai 2004)




----------



## IceandFire (15 Mai 2004)




----------



## IceandFire (15 Mai 2004)




----------



## chagregel (15 Mai 2004)




----------



## twk (15 Mai 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

Comment t'as fait pour changer de pseudo en gardant tes posts ?


----------



## twk (15 Mai 2004)

ba j'ai changer des pseudo et l'admin a acepter....bizar je n'arivve pas a lier une image pourtant je sais le faire..quelqu'un peut m'aider ??


----------



## supermoquette (15 Mai 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> ba j'ai changer des pseudo et l'admin a acepter....bizar je n'arivve pas a lier une image pourtant je sais le faire..quelqu'un peut m'aider ??



Tiens tu t'es enfuis du forum des râleurs?


----------



## supermoquette (15 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

>



quoi toi aussi tu n'aimes pas morrissey?


----------



## twk (15 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tiens tu t'es enfuis du forum des râleurs?




non c'est juste que mon      xp plante !!! mdr

et pour lier l'image alor ???


----------



## twk (15 Mai 2004)

désolé de me répondre a moi même mais quelqu'un peut il m'aider afin de lier une banniére dans ma signature ...

moi je fais [*url=blabla][*img]blabla[*/img][*/url]

le tout sans les *


----------



## IceandFire (16 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> quoi toi aussi tu n'aimes pas morrissey?



Si il aime morrissey, d'ailleurs c'est normal...!!! Peut-être qu'en suisse on ne l'aime pas car il n'y est jamais passé.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .....
Björk non plus d'ailleurs....


----------



## twk (16 Mai 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> désolé de me répondre a moi même mais quelqu'un peut il m'aider afin de lier une banniére dans ma signature ...
> 
> moi je fais [*url=blabla][*img]blabla[*/img][*/url]
> 
> le tout sans les *



on pourrai m'aider s'il vous plait


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mai 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> on pourrai m'aider s'il vous plait



t'as bien mis les *http://blablabla ?


----------



## twk (16 Mai 2004)

oui tu peut me mettre les balises necessaire stp..??


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mai 2004)

```
[url=http://www.le-site-lien.com] [image]http://www.mon-siteperso.chezmachin.fr/mon-dossier/mon-image.jpg[/image]  [/url]
```


----------



## twk (16 Mai 2004)

thx monsieur


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut:</font><hr />   <font class="small">Code a dit:
			
		

> <pre>   [image]http://www.mon-siteperso.chezmachin.fr/mon-dossier/mon-image.jpg[/image]     </pre><hr />



ce qui donne :


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mai 2004)

Mais qu'il est BEAU!


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mai 2004)

bonne soirée


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mai 2004)

Merci toi aussi


----------



## twk (16 Mai 2004)

ça marche pas !! c'est bizar ça ecrit des truc de code que je n'ai pas mis....dans les posts ça fonctionne mais pas dans la signature !! help me


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mai 2004)

Passe sur i'chat


----------



## twk (16 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Passe sur i'chat



traduction ??


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mai 2004)

MP


----------



## twk (16 Mai 2004)

sinon laisser tomber c'est pas grave...


----------



## IceandFire (18 Mai 2004)

Because We Must....


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> MP



et sinon comment ça va?


----------



## IceandFire (18 Mai 2004)

There is a light that never goes out.....


----------



## IceandFire (18 Mai 2004)

Meat is murder....


----------



## IceandFire (18 Mai 2004)

William it was really nothing....


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mai 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Meat is murder....



Mouais, c'est mal parti tout ça


----------



## IceandFire (18 Mai 2004)

Please,please,please let me get what i want.....


----------



## IceandFire (18 Mai 2004)

How Soon Is Now ?


----------



## chagregel (18 Mai 2004)

Bon


----------



## chagregel (18 Mai 2004)

aller


----------



## chagregel (18 Mai 2004)

un


----------



## chagregel (18 Mai 2004)

p'tit


----------



## chagregel (18 Mai 2004)

coup...


----------



## chagregel (18 Mai 2004)

c'est agréable...


----------



## chagregel (18 Mai 2004)

Je me demande


----------



## chagregel (18 Mai 2004)

combien de messages


----------



## chagregel (18 Mai 2004)

contient une page?


----------



## chagregel (18 Mai 2004)

Je suis sur


----------



## chagregel (18 Mai 2004)

que global


----------



## chagregel (18 Mai 2004)

a deja essayé


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mai 2004)

stop


----------



## chagregel (18 Mai 2004)

*  BANG   * 
















tu m'a fait trop peur.. j'étais peinard la...


----------

